# Surgical Trays - office procedure



## ksa (Jan 26, 2011)

It's been my understanding that when a patient comes in for an office procedure, such as a punch biopsy, that we can not bill for the surgical tray as well.  But I am being questioned about this & I'd like to know where I can find definitive information stating when we can or can not bill for surgical trays.

Thanks.  Kathy Adams
ks.adams@proliancesurgeons.com


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 26, 2011)

in almost every surgery, implements that are integral to the performance of the procedure itself are inclusive and cannot be billed separately.  Such as the syring for an injection cannot be billed separate from the injection.  I am not sure where you can find this, however I am certain it is written somewhere..


----------

